# got IBS after childbirth?



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

I have been reading lots of post and a few people mentioned that they got IBS after they had a child. I got my IBS after I had my first child (i have two). He was about four months old when I started having problems. So I'm taking a poll to see how many people got IBS after having a child???


----------



## moms777 (Jan 29, 2000)

Hi Kimmie, I was pregnant with my second child when I started with my symptoms, although I was never actually diagnosed with IBS until much much later.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2000)

Kimmie, Me also. I had Ibs before but not as symtomatic until after my son was born. It got much worse after my gallbladder was removed. Kind of strange.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2000)

Hi Kimmie, I also got my first real IBS symptons after the birth of my first child 22 years ago. I had problems with milk products and during my men. cycle but nothing compared to IBS.During my second preg. I was very healthy until my daughter was a month or so old and then the problems returned with a vengence and have been horrible ever since!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2000)

I'm with Annie. I started after the c-section birth of my son, but also had my gallbladder out when he was onlt 3 months old. Don't know if the symptoms right after the birth were from the GB or IBS.


----------



## Jeanne (Sep 18, 2004)

i had what I now consider mild D withsocial situations in my late teens andcollege...but it didn't really effect memuchI went through my 20s and 30s-and had my first two children with no IBS at all.I divorced, remarried and had 2 childrenin my late thirties...my IBS started aftermy last child was born. I also was thebreadwinner for our household, was havingproblems with my older children, lostmy mother and father within 2 years duringthis time. I am a firm believer in the mind-gut connection...and that us anxious peoplein high stress situations, just pay for itwith our bowels..like others do in otherways.Then the vicious cycle starts, and even whenour lives are in calmer periods....wethink ourselves into problems. I KNOW i do.If I sit around home relaxing all day Sunday,I won't have pain, gas, loose stools, BUT,if someone all of a sudden says-"let's go tothe mall", etc. My gut gets all worked upwithin minutes.anyhow....I did get IBS after the birth of mylast child.interesting postj


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2000)

My IBS started after the birth of my third child. Up until then I had no gut problems. It all went temporarily away during the pregnancy of my fourth child but came right back soon after delivery. I am now pregnant with our much hoped for last little munchkin and, so far, things have been fairly under control...not great, but okay. (With morning sickness, which I never had before, it's an interesting dilemma in the morning to see which end rebels first!!) Carolyn


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2000)

Hi Kimmie. Yes, mine started right after the birth of my twins. In the hospital I remember asking the nurse for a stool softener because I had had such a hard time going after the birth of my first child. Well, it worked too good because as I was eating my lunch I got the urgency to go and I couldn't hold it. I was soooo embarassed! I went to the bathroom to clean up and while I was cleaning up the doctor came in to examine me. That made me so nervous because he was waiting on me to clean up. I told him what had happened and he didn't seem too interested. After I came home I had horrible gas and couldn't hold it. It was all very humiliating and confusing at the time. I've had MANY embarassing tests done and finally my family doctor said it was IBS. It's very sad not to be able to do things like other people. We go to a wonderful church which is very active and it breaks my heart not to be able to participate in some of those activities. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kimmie (Feb 15, 2000)

I just wanted to thank everyone that has replied and say congrats to CCC on her fifth baby....bless your heart! praying for a cure!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2000)

My symptoms started after I had my second child. I think it was a combination of IBS and gallbladder because I had to have my gb out about 7 mo. after I had my second child and the IBS symptoms were TERRIBLE!!! I was given Levbid and Levsin. They work alright but then I discovered the Immodium AD







and now, through the wonderful help of this board, I am using the Caltrate, which is improving my symptoms!!! YAY! I am anxious to check out the new med. by Glaxxo.


----------



## ShyOne (Feb 17, 2000)

My IBS started when I was pregnant with my first child,around 5 months,drs.were certain it was a food allergy.It came back with each of my pregnancys(4)and then years later I was diagnosed with IBS-D.Once I asked my GI if my problem could be hormanal but was told no(the magic answer by most GI's).


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2000)

Kimmie, thanks for the congrats. We're all very, very excited.ShyOne, isn't it amazing how doctors are so quick to dismiss that hormonal/gut relationship when so many women have said they definitely have more ibs problems during certain times of their cycles, etc.? Drives me nuts!Carolyn


----------



## ariciul (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi all,

I have been to see a doctor yesterday. He gave a different answer. IBS was not triggered by hormonal changes during pregnancy, but by the stress of pregnancy and giving birth....


----------

